# Replacing old thermostat for electric heating



## sarabeth20_99 (Dec 7, 2013)

I am trying to replace my old Square D thermostats with programmable Honeywell ones. I replaced one, and it's working great--but I can't get the other 2 to work. They won't even get power. I have switched the one I know works with one I can't get power on, and it worked fine, so I know it isn't a problem with the thermostats themselves. I'm obviously not an electrician of any sort, so I'm hoping someone can help me figure out if I need different thermostats or something. Here's what my current Square D ones say: 22AMP, 120/277VAC

The Honeywell is a model TL8230A1003 and says: 3600 W (NI) @ 240 VAC 50/60 Hz; 3120 W (NI) @ 208 VAC 50/60 Hz

Can anyone help me figure out why I can't get these to work? Thanks!


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Are all 3 heaters exactly the same? The new Honeywell stats are for single phase 208V or 240V applications. Could the two heaters that don't work be 120V? 

Do you know how to safely use a voltmeter? If not, call a pro.


----------

